# Great DVD's - Especially for those just starting out.



## lew

Thanks for the review, Gary. BTW, congrats again on the win!

Lew


----------



## Karson

gary i have the Jointer set. A reat purchase. I guess I'll need to get the table saw one.


----------



## sharad

Very useful review for the beginners. Congratulations for your double win in the contest. I would like to see one of your projects using only hand tools.
Sharad


----------



## Sac

Thanks for the reviews Gary. Was there any information on Lathe? The planer and table saw sounds like some good ones to look at. i'll have to check out thier web site.


----------



## MJMeers

I have both of these sets. These are truly seminars in a box… I have never seen a DVD go into the amount detail that Hendrik goes into. I can not wait till his next DVD.

5 Stars…Simply excellent.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Gary, Hendrik is someone new to me,


----------



## bryguy22

His dvds are the best out there. A little dry on presentation but the information is unreal. I have three of his sets and they are so informative I take notes and review the information at a pace I can digest. A class would be to quick to grasp this amount of information but wih the dvds you can review any part at any time and at your own pace. Blows all other dvds away in my opinion, and I have many different brands (authors).


----------

